# Plugging question



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Anybody ever fish Darters with Coventional gear?

Can you also chime in about your favorite rod for reel setup for fishing Darters? 

I used spinning gear (8.5') that did fine but I was curious as to what the pro's use.


Thanks 
Noreaster


----------



## bigjoey111 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've only used spinning setups for darters but i cant imagine that it would be too difficult using conventional gear. Problem i see is that after a while it might become tiresome constantly casting a conventional over and over where you might have more stamina with spinning gear.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I have plugged with darters using conventional gear in the past. Nowadays I use a Lami1321M with a VS reel for darters. I still plug with the old Gibbs darters.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use a 8'6 Fenwick Salt Stick with a Cabo 60 with darters. Works great for me.,


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

My new favorite for throwing darters is the Lami GSB1321L with VS250. Casts the Super Strike Darters a real long way and they fall right into the rods sweet spot.

I have thrown darters with a conventional set-up as well. I have a Lami TXC961M, no longer made, and an abu 6500 Blue Yonder. Casts the darters real nice, I just like the feel of the darter on a spinner better.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, I have. i fish all my plugs with conventional gear, except pencil poppers!


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

jimmy z said:


> Yes, I have. i fish all my plugs with conventional gear, except pencil poppers!



You are the man with conventional gear


----------



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

Thank you all for the great replies! I love Darters! I didnt get a chance to use one this year! But I am glad to hear of others that know how great this lure is. 
I happen to have a lami 1321L and it will get some love this spring 2012! with a penn 706z 
The conventional gear that I was speaking of is an abu 7000c3 and 9' casting rod ala Frank Daignault. What an outfit! I love to cast this thing! Even with 30# big game she sing 3 oz out there like an 11' spinning rod. 

I hope you guys have a great season and thanks again for all the great response! 

Noreaster


----------



## ed morini (Nov 27, 2008)

For me a 7000c3 and a ssb1322f


----------

